

They May Have Found a Piece of MH370 - dak1
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/may-found-piece-mh370/

======
gvb
The link referenced in the Wired story is better:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/malaysia/1177...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/malaysia/11771229/MH370-wreckage-
found-on-Reunion-matches-Malaysia-Airlines-flight.html)

The French island of Reunion is west of Madagascar:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9union](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9union)

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Reunion/@-15.3326014,72.63...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Reunion/@-15.3326014,72.6321924,5z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x2178778110b8e43b:0x4a7f8e89ecdbeaf9)

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting, pretty far away even for currents, from where they are/were
looking. The good news is that every piece of every 777 has serial numbers so
they can trace it back to the plane it came from.

